# My sweet up coming show boy,Johnny



## Jennymaltese1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

What a stud! 😍


----------



## Jennymaltese1 (Mar 28, 2020)

❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable ❤


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and so cute


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

He is absolutely studding! Ha! He really is stunning. I am always amazed with coats so pristine and top knots. This is the best I can do......no laughing. Ari is a pet, but I try to keep her clean and neat.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

He’s gorgeous!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is beautiful! Welcome! Where is he from? What lines does he have? Who is mentoring you to show? When does he start in the show ring? We have so many questions - inquiring minds and all that!

Many of us "old timers" have actually met each other and our dogs at AMA Nationals, the Progressive Dog Show, National Championships, etc., so we're looking forward to seeing what your sweet boy has in store for both of you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

maggieh said:


> He is beautiful! Welcome! Where is he from? What lines does he have? Who is mentoring you to show? When does he start in the show ring? We have so many questions - inquiring minds and all that!
> 
> Many of us "old timers" have actually met each other and our dogs at AMA Nationals, the Progressive Dog Show, National Championships, etc., so we're looking forward to seeing what your sweet boy has in store for both of you!


This puppy grew up to be a champion! He is Ch Johnny of Angela White, owned by Jenny and shown by Cathy Bailey. Jenny, you must be related to Herb Cumbie of the Jacob Maltese lines?


----------

